# جامعة الزقازيق > الدراسات العليا >  ارجو المساعده عاجل

## نيفين n

اريد بعض من الاحكام القضائيه الخاصة بالانتقال بين الاديان الخاصه بالمحكمه الاداريه العليا وشرح لها بإستفاضه
ارجو المساعده سريعا

----------


## نيفين n

*يا جماعه انا وجد بعض الاحكام لكن محتاجه شرج لهذه الاحكام سريعا 
وهذه هي الاحكام*

جمهوريةمصر العربية _ احكام القضاء الادارى حكم صدر هذا الحكم من الدائر الثالثة برئاسةالسيد المستشاء محمد عفت وبحضور السادة الدكتور عبد الحكيم فراج ووصفى اباظة ووهبةالبدوى وعلى زغلول المستشارين . يبين من نصولالقانون رقم 130 لسنة 1946 الخاص بالمواليد والوفيات انه نظم طريقة التبليغ عنالمواليد والدفاتر المعدة للقيد كما اوجبت المادة 13 منه ان يشتمل التبليغالبيانات الاتية 1 الولادة وساعتها ومحلها 2 نوع الطفل واسمه ولقبه 3 اسم كل منالوالدين ولقبه وجنسيته وديانته ومحل اقامته ثم اجازت المادة 29 لكل شخص ان يطلباجراء اى تغيير فى البيانات الخاصة باسمه ولقبه استنادا الى ما اشتهر به اوالى اىسبب اخر وذلك للاجراءات الواردة فى المواد من 31 الى 34 ويخلص من ذلك ان الشارعاولا لم يذكر من ضمن بيانات القيد بيانا خاصا بديانة المولود وانما نص على دينالوالدين . ثانيا انه اجاز الغيير فى البيانات الخاصة باسم المولود ولقيه فقط دونباقى البيانات الاخرى وذلك بعد النشر عن ذلك التغيير وعدم اعتراض الغير عليه ومنثم ما كان يجوز للجنة والوزارة بعدما قام المدعى بالاجراءات المطلوبة الامتناع عناجابته الى طلبه استنادا الى مشروعية ردته على الدين الاسلامى بعد اعتناقه له_ لانهذا الامر خارج عن اختصاص اللجنة ولا يجوز لها البحث فيه لانه كما قال المدعى بحقامر غير مطروح عليها لانه طلب اجراء التغيير فى اسمه ولقبه فقط لا فى ديانته ومحل اثباتتغيير الديانة هو الجهات الدينية الخاصة بكل شريعة هذا فضلا عن ان القانون لم يرتبعلى الردة عن الدين الاسلامى الحرمان من الحق المخول لكل شخص فى تغيير اسمه الىالاسم الذى يتلائم مع حالته الخاصة او يحقق له مصلحة ادبية او مادية. الطعن رقم 167 _لسنة 6 ق _تاريخ الجلسة 29\4\1954_مكتبفنى 8 _رقم الجزء 3 _ رقم الصفحة 1327

جمهورية مصر العربية _ احكام القضاء الادارىبرئاسة السيد الاستاذ المستشار محمد احمد الحسينى رئيس محكمة القضاء الادارى. وعضوية السيدين الاستاذين المستشارين\ احمد محمد صالح الشاذلى نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة ابراهيمسيد احمد الطحان نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة وحضور السيد الاساذ المستشار احمد عبدالفتاح مفوض الدولة وسكرتارية السيد سامى عبد الله امين السر .

1

مناط التدخل فى الدعوى هو قيام المصلحةووجود ارتباط بين طلبات المتدخل والطلبات موضوع الدعوى ,كما انه من المقرر فى قضاءهذه المحكمة انه ولئن كان يتعين فى شرط المصلحة فى الدعوى وكذلك فى طلب التدخل انتكون شخصية ومباشرة وقائمة الا انه فى مجال دعوى الالغاء ,وحيث تتصل هذه الدعوىبقواعد واعتبارات المشروعية والنظام العام يتسع شرط المصلحة لكل دعولا الغاء يكونرافعها فى حالة قانونية خاصة بالنسبة الى القرار المطعون فيه من شانها ان تجعل هذاالقرار مؤثرا فى مصلحة جدية له دون ان يعنى ذلك الخلط بينها وبين دعوى الحسبة , اذيظل قبول الدعوى وكذلك فى طلب التدخل منوطا بتوافر شرط المصلحة الشخصية لرافعهاومتى كان لطالب التدخل مصلحة فى التدخل باعتبار ان الحكم الصادر فيها سيتعدى اثرهاليه فيما لو قضى للمدعى بطلباته واحقيته فى كتابة الاسم والديانة المسيحية ,والرجوع عن الدين الاسلامى بما من شانه الاعتراف بحق الرجوع والارتداد عن الدينالاسلامى بعد اعتناقه ما ذد يؤثر عليه وعلى افراد اسرته من جراء بعض التصرفات التىتستهدف النيل من الدين الاسلامى واستدعاء وجوب تطبيق الاحكام الشرعية على المرتدينعن الاسلام , ومن ثم تقضى المحكمة بقبول تدخله خصما منضما الى جهة الادارة فى طلبرفض الدعوى. المشرع قد قصراختصاص اللجنة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 46 على الفصل فى طلبات تغيير او تصحيح قيودالاحوال المدنية المدونة فى سجلات المواليد والوفيات وقيد الاسرة وطلبات ساقطى قيدالميلاد والوفاة بالنسبة للوقائع التى لم يبلغ عنها خلال المدة المقررة قانونا اماالتغيير او التصحيح فى الجنسية او الديانة او المهنة وكذا فى قيود الاحوال المدنيةالمتعلقة بالزواج او بطلانه او التصادق او الطلاق او التطليق او التفريق الجسمانىاو اثبات النسب فيكون ذلك التغيير بناء على احكام او وثائق صادرة من جهة الاختصاصدون حاجة الى استصدار قرار من اللجنة المشار اليها. الدستور المصرى المواد ارقام 40 و46 المادة 10 من قانون مجلس الدولة الاعلانالعالمى لحقوق الانسان الذى اعتمدته الجمعية العامة للامم المتحدة 10\12\1948 بموجبقرارها رقم 217 مادة تانية و18 الميثاق العربى لحقوق الانسان الذى اعتمد بموجبقرار مجلس جامعة الدول العربية رقم 5427 المؤرخ 15\9\1997 المواد 26 و27 منه . قضاء هذهالمحكمة ولئن كان قد استقر على اعلاء مبد حرية العقيدة وممارسة الشعائرالدينيةكاحد المبادى الاساسية اللصيقة بشخص الانسان الا انه يوجد ثمة فارق كبيربين حرية الاعتقاد وممارسة الشعائر الدينية وبين ما يطلبه البعض من حرية التلاعبفى الاعتقاد بالتغيير من ديانة الى اخرى لتحقيق مارب دنيوية , حيث يمر ذلك التلاعبفى حقيقته بمرحلتين اولهما تبدا بالتلاعب بالدين الذى كان يعتنقه ,وصدرت على اساسهمستندات رسمية من جهة الادارة ,وتمت معاملته مع المواطنين وغيرهم على ضوء ذلك الدينوثانيهما بالتلاعب بالديانة التى انصرف اليها فترة من حياته وتعامل خلالها معالاخرين على ضوئها وذلك بزعم العودة الى ديانته الاولى والحصول على موافقة الجهةالدينية الاخرى بذلك , وفى هذا الخصوص ترى هذه المحكمة انه اذا كان احترام حريةالعقيدة وممارسة الشعائر الدينية واجب يتعين فى الاصل على جهات الادارة المختلفةمراعاته , فانها تلتزم فى ذات الاطار بعدم الخروج على احكام القواننين واللوائحالتى تحدد لها مسار قيامها بالاعمال المنوطة بها وبالتالى لا يجوز بحال من الاحوالعلى ضوء ذلك التلاعب اجبار جهة الادارة على اصدار قرار او الامتناع عن اصدار قراريخالف حكما تشريعيا واجبا عليها اذا كان متعلقا بالنظام العام. ولما كان لكل دين من الاديان السماوية احكامه الخاصةبه وكان الدين الاسلامى فى اساسه يقوم على حرية الاعتقاد ,وحرية الدخول فيه دونثمة اكراه مع احترامه الكامل للديانات السماوية الاخرى ,الا ان اصول احكامه التىارتضاها كل من دخ فيه تمنع من ولد عليه فطرة او اعتقده بعد ذلك بارادته الحرة منالخروج عليه بدعوى الارتداد الى اى دين اخر ,خاصة وان تغيير الديانة من المسيحيةالى الاسلام لا يتم عرفا وواقعا الا بعد جلسات النصح والارشاد يقوم بها رجال الدينالمسيحى على ما هو متعارف عليه وهو ما يقطع بان تارك دينه المسيحى عازفا عنه عزوفالا رجعة فيه ليدخل فى الدين الاسلامى بمل ارادته دون اكراه ,راضيا الالتزامباحكامه وقواعده ومنها عدم الاعتراغ بالردة او الخروج من الدين الاسلامى بعد ذلكسواء بالعودة الى دين سماوى اخر او الخروج الى غير دين سماوى كلية لا ن القول بغيرذلك يؤدى الى التلاعب بالاديان والعقائد والشرائع بما يتعارض مع القواعد الامرةالتى يفرضها النظام العام واستقرار المجتمع ,الامر الذى يضحى معه قبول رجوع الخارجعن الدين الاسلامى من هيئة دينية اخرى اعتداء على الديانة الاسلامية التى دخل فيها, وزج بالمعتقدات الدينية فى اتون خلافات عقائدية . فان حرية العقيدة المكفولة دستوريا على النحو السالف بيانه يتعين ان تكونفى اطار حرية العقيدة المقررة دستوريا دون اخلال بالنظام العام ,وانه اذا كانالدين الاسلامى بعتباره دينا رسميا للدولة يقول على حرية اعتناقه والزام الاستمراربه كعقيدة حماية له من عبث عابث فانه لا يسمح لشخص دخل الاسلام بمل ارادته انيتركه تحايلا على قاعدة فى ديانة ما او تنصلا من تطبيق اخرى او لتحقيق مارب خاص اوتغيير دينه تبعا للهوى وتقلب الطبع وتغير المزاج . لا يجوز قانونا للمرتد طلب تغيير بيانات حالته المدنية من اسم وديانة منالاسلام الى غيره فى مستندات الاحوال المدنية المنصوص عليها فى قانون الاحوالالمدنية المشار اليها ومنها المستندات موضوع الدعوى المطروحة ,وبحسبان ان اجابتهلطلبه متى كان مبنيا على هذه الردة يعنى اقرار منها بذلك , وهو امر غير جائز شرعاوقنونا ,دون ان يخل ذلك فى شى بما وقر فى قلبه ووجدانه بحسبان ان ذلك امرا فىحقيقته بين العبد وربه ولا رقابة لاحد عليه مع التاكيد على ان هذه المحكمة انماتراقب تصرف الجهة الادارية وعما اذا كان يتعين عليها ثمة التزام قانونى باجابةالمدعى لطلبه فى تغيير اسمه ودينه من الاسلام الى المسيحية من عدمه دون ان تستطيلهذه الرقابة لما فى وجدان المدعى وقرارة نفسه وفيما يعتقد به من ديانة , فذلك كلهخارج عن نطاق الرقابة القضائية التى تتولاها المحكمة . ولما كان الامر كذلك فان طلب الزام جهة الادارة بتغيير قيد ديانته من مسلمالى مسيحى وتغسسر اسمه تبعا لذلك مستندا فى ذلك الى شهادة اصرتها الكنيسةالارثوذكسية تتضمن قبوله مسيحيا بعد اشهار اسلامه بما يتعارض مع النظام العامواحكام الشريعة التى دخلها بارادته الكاملة وانما يمثل خروجا على احكام النظامالعامى , وهو الامر الذى ينتفى معه وجود اى سند قانونى لاجبار جهة الادارة علىاجابته الى طلبه المخالف للقانون ,ومن ثم ينتفى القرار الادارى السلبى المطعونعليه مما يتعين معه القضاء بعدم قبول الدعوى لهذا السبب. الطعن رقم 7403 لسنة 60 ق _ تاريخ الجلسة 24\4\2007 _ رقم الصفحة 710



محكمة القضاء الإدارى برئاسة المستشار حمدى ياسين عكاشة، الدعوي الرفوعه من المتنصر ماهر المعتصمبالله الجوهرى ضد وزير الداخلية بصفته

الموضوع

إلزام وزارة الداخليةلمصلحة الأحوال المدنية بتغيير خانة الديانة من مسلم إلى مسيحى

المحكمة

أولاً:

إن حرية العقيدة ضمنالمنظور الدستورى يتعين فهمها فى ضوء أمرين مهمين،أولهما أن جمهورية مصر العربية ليستدولة مدنية تماماً، وإنما هى دولة مدنية ديمقراطية، والإسلام فيها دين الدولة ومبادئالشرعية الإسلامية المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع وفقاً لحكم المادة "2" من الدستور،وثانيهما أن مبدأ المواطنة المقرر بالمادة (1) من الدستور هو مبدأ حاكم للنسيج الوطنىللعقائد والأديان السماوية بما يعنيه من العضوية الكاملة والمتساوية فى المجتمع لجميعالمواطنين الذين يعيشون فوق تراب الوطن فى الحقوق والواجبات  دون أدنى تمييز قائم على أى معايير تحكمية مثل الدينأو الجنس أو اللون أو المستوى الاقتصادى أو الانتماء السياسى والموقف الفكرى، وبمايترتب على

التمتع بالمواطنة منسلسلة من الحقوق والواجبات ترتكز على قيم أربع محورية هى: قيم المساواة والحرية والمشاركةوالمسئولية الاجتماعية، ومن ثم فإن  تغيير الديانةضمن نطاق حرية العقيدة، ولأن كان لا يثير مشكلة فى الدول  ذات الطابع المدنى الكامل، فإن الأمر جد مغاير فىمصر لما يترتب عل تغيير الديانة من آثار قانونية مهمة فى مسائل الأسرة كالزواج والطلاقوالميراث

وهى آثار تختلف حسبالديانة أو الملة.

ثانياً:

أن الاتفاقيات الدوليةالمنظمة للحقوق والحريات ولأن كانت تعد جزءاً لا يتجزأ من النظام القانونى المصرى لدىإبرامها والتصديق عليها ونشرها، إلا أن نفاذها وأعمال كامل مقتضاها منط بمراعاة ماورد بها من قيود وضوابط من جهة، وبمدى وحدود الموافقة والتصديق عليها من الدولة منجهة ثانية، وبمضمون ومدى تحفظها على ما تضمنته من أحكام من جهة ثالثة، ولذلك فإن الاتفاقيةالدولية للحقوق المدنية والسياسية التى أقرتها الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة فى16/12/1966، والتى وقعت عليها جمهورية مصر العربية فى 4/8/1967 حين أتاحت المادة18 منها لكل فرد الحق فى حرية الفكر والوجدان والدين، وحريته فى الانتماء إلى أحد الأديانأو العقائد باختياره وحريته فى إظهار دينه أو معتقده بالتعبد وإقامة الشعائر والممارسةوالتعليم، بمفرده أو مع جماعة، وأمام الملأ أو على حده، قد اعترفت فى البند 3 من المادةذاتها بعدم جواز إخضاع حرية الإنسان فى إظهار دينه أو معتقده، إلا للقيود التى يفرضهاالقانون والتى تكون ضرورية لحماية السلامة العامة أو النظام العام أو الصحة العامةأو الآداب العامة أو حقوق الآخرين وحرياتهم الأساسية، كما أن قرار رئيس جمهورية مصرالعربية رقم 536 لسنة 1981 بالموافقة على الاتفاقية المشار إليها لم يطلق الموافقةبلا قيد أو شرط، وإنما أكد فى المادة 1 منه على أن الموافقة على تلك الاتفاقية الدوليةيكون مع الأخذ فى الاعتبار أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية وعدم تعارضها معها وذلك مع التحفظبشرط التصديق.

ثالثاً:

أنه وفقاً للتصور الإسلامىلحرية العقيدة فى ضوء ما قررته المادة الثانية من الدستور من أن مبادئ الشريعة الإسلاميةهى المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع، فقد كانت حرية الفكر هى الطريق إلى الحق، ومن ثم استبعدالإسلام صور القيود المختلفة عن حرية الفكر، فكان قوله سبحانه وتعالى: "قل الحقمن ربكم فمن شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر"، الكهف 29، كما افترض وجود الحرية كجزءلا

يتجزأ من بنية المجتمع،ليس فحسب لأن الإيمان بالعقيدة لا يمكن أن يتم إلا فى بيئة حرة، وبعد اقتناع كامل،ولكن أيضا لأن الإسلام يبنى الحياة الإنسانية بصفة عامة على أساس أنها اختبار واختياربين الخير والشر، وهذا بدوره يفترض ويتطلب وجود قوى الشر والغواية، وحرية الإنسان فىالانسياق أو المقاومة، لذلك فقد ذكر القرآن الكريم قوله تعالى لإبليس: "قال اذهبفمن تبعك منهم فإن جهنم جزاؤكم جزاء موفورا * واستفزز من استطعت منهم بصوتك وأجلب عليهمبخيلك ورجلك وشاركهم فى الأموال والأولاد وعدهم وما يعدهم الشيطان إلا غروراً * إنعبادى ليس لك عليهم سلطان وكفى بربك وكيلاً" صدق الله العظيم. ومن جهة أخرى فإنكفالة حرية العقيدة فى الشريعة الإسلامية قد سبقت الدساتير جميعها منذ أربعة عشر قرناًونيف، فهذا قوله تعالى: "ولو

شاء ربك لآمن من فىالأرض كلهم جميعاً" صدق الله العظيم. يونس 99، وقوله تعالى لرسوله الكريم:"ليس لك من الأمر شىء أو يتوب عليهم أو يعذبهم فإنهم

ظالمون" صدق اللهالعظيم، آل عمران 128، وقوله تعالى: "وإن كان كبر عليك إعراضهم فإن استطعت أنتبتغى نفقاً فى الأرض أو سلما فى السماء فتأتيهم بآية ولو شاء الله لجمعهم على الهدىفلا تكونن من الجاهلين" صدق الله العظيم، الأنعام 35. كما قال تعالى: "إنتحرص على هداهم فإن الله لا يهدى من يضل وما لهم من ناصرين" صدق الله العظيم،النحل 37. وكذا قوله تعالى: "إنك لا تهدى من أحببت ولكن الله يهدى من يشاء"صدق الله العظيم، القصص 56. وأكدت الآيات الكريمة فى مجال حرية الاعتقاد أن الإيمانهداية والاختلاف قضاء وأن جميعه من عند الله، لذلك فقد أمر الله تعالى نبيه بأن "يعرض"عن المشركين والجاهلين لأنه لا إكراه فى الدين فمن آمن فلنفسه، ومن

ضل فعليها، وأن اللهتعالى وحده هو الذى سيحكم بين الناس فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون، كما وجه الله تعالى نبيهبقوله "لست عليهم بمسيطر" الغاشية 22، وقوله تعالى: "وما أنت عليهمبوكيل" الأنعام 107، وقوله تعالى: "أفأنت تكره الناس حتى يكونوا مؤمنين"يونس 99. وكذلك قوله تعالى: "لا إكراه فى الدين قد تبين الرشد من الغى" البقرة256. إلا أنه ومن وجهة أخرى فإن القرآن الكريم لا يقبل أن يكون الدين ألعوبة يدخل فيهااليوم من يريد الدخول، ثم يخرج منه غدا من يريد على طريقة بعض اليهود الذين قالوا:"آمنوا بالذى أنزل على الذين آمنوا وجه النهار واكفروا آخره لعلهم يرجعون"صدق الله العظيم، آل عمران 72.

رابعاً:

أن الوضع التشريعى الحاكملأمر تغيير بيانات خانة الديانة، وفقاً لحكم المادة الفقرة الثانية من المادة 47 منالقانون رقم 143 لسنة 1994 فى شأن الأحوال المدنية ولائحته التنفيذية الصادرة بقراروزير الداخلية رقم 1121 لسنة 1995 المعدلة بقرار وزير الداخلية رقم 520 لسنة 2009 جعلإجراء التغيير أو التصحيح فى الجنسية أو الديانة أو المهنة أو فى قيود الأحوال المدنيةالمتعلق بالزواج أو بطلانه أو التصادق أو الطلاق أو التطليق أو التفريق الجسمانى أوإثبات النسب بناء على أحكام أو وثائق صادرة من جهة الاختصاص دون حاجة إلى استصدار قرارمن اللجنة المشار إليها. وقد ورد حق تغيير بيانات خانة الديانة مطلقاً دون تحديد منالمشرع، إلا أن المشروع استوجب مجموعة من الإجراءات والشروط والضوابط والمستندات التىيتعين توافرها حتى تتخذ جهة الإدارة إجراءات إصدار قرار بتغيير الديانة والاسم بشهادةالميلاد وبطاقة تحقيق الشخصية، وهى شروط لا تتعلق بإثبات العقيدة والتى تظل مطلقة بينالعبد وربه لا تحتاج لإثبات، ولكنها شروط تتعلق بمقتضيات التنظيم القانونى لإثبات البياناتالمحددة بالأوراق الثبوتية للمواطن لترتيب الآثار القانونية للتعالم مع الغير فى العلاقاتالمتعلقة بمسائل الأسرة كالزواج والطلاق والميراث وهى آثار تختلف حسب الديانة أو الملة،وهذه الشروط هى:

1ـ تقديم طلب تغيير الديانة علىالنموذج المعد لذلك بمعرفة صاحب الشأن إلى قسم السجل المدنى المختص.

2ـ إرفاق المستندات المؤيدة لطلبتغيير الديانة والتى تحددت قانوناً بأحد مستندين: إما حكم بتغيير الديانة من المحكمةالمختصة، أو وثيقة تغيير ديانة صادرة من جهة الاختصاص.

خامساً:

الواقع التشريعى لايعرف تنظيماً لمحكمة مختصة بتغيير الديانة ولم ينظم إجراءات لحصول هذا التغيير، ذلكأن المحاكم بدرجاتها المختلفة قد تحدد اختصاصها على سبيل الحصر دون أن تتضمن اختصاصاًلمحكمة مختصة بإصدار حكم أو أحكام بتغيير الديانة.

سادساً:

أن تغيير الديانة فىمجال حرية العقيدة وعلاقة العبد بربه لا تحتاج لإثبات، ذلك أن الاعتقاد الدينى مسألةنفسية وهى من الأمور التى تبنى الأحكام فيها على الإقرار بظاهر اللسان، والتى لا يسوغلقاضى الدعوى التطرق إلى بحث جديتها أو بواعثها ودواعيها، بينما تغيير الديانة وفقاًلنظام الدولة وأوضاعها التشريعية وما يتصل بحقوق الغير والآثار المترتبة على التغييرفى بيانات قيود الأحوال المدنية، فهو دوماً فى حاجة إلى إثبات، إذ إنه عمل إرادى يحكمهالنظام القانونى المقرر تشريعياً لتغيير الديانة والذى يحدد الجهة المختصة المنوط بهاإجراء هذا التعديل وإصدار الشهادات أو الوثائق الرسمية، بما يمثله هذا التغيير من خروجمن دين ودخول فى غيره، وفى ضوء ما تسمح به قواعد النظام العام للمجتمع.

سابعاً:

أن واقع الطوائف والهيئاتالدينية المعترف بها قد قصر طوائف الأرثوذكس على أربعة طوائف، لكل طائفة منها بطريركاًيقوم على شئونها عُين بأداة قانونية سليمة، ومن ثم تعددت الجهات الدينية بتعدد الطوائفوالهيئات، وتشعبت اختصاصات كل منها، وبالنسبة لطائفة الأقباط الأرثوذكس فى مصر بقيتالكنيسة الأرثوذكسية دون سواها هى المعترف بها، حيث اعترفت لها الدولة بالشخصية

الاعتبارية كما ظلترئاستها لبابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكنيسة المرقسية وفقاً للقانون رقم 20 لسنة1971 بشأن الأحكام الخاصة بانتخاب بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية للأقباطالأرثوذكس، واعتبرت البطريرك الذى يرأس المجلس العمومى لهذه الطائفة هو النائب والممثلالقانونى لها دون سواه، وإن الكنائس والقساوسة العاملين بتلك الكنائس يخضعون لتبعيةوإشراف البطريرك وأن علاقة الكاهن لدى الهيئة الكنسية للأقباط الأرثوذكس هى علاقة عمل،إلا أن اختصاصها ليس اختصاصاً عاماً غير محدود وإنما يقتصر على ما وسدته لها القوانينواللوائح ذات الصلة، بحسبان أن للكنيسة ورئاستها وظائف واختصاصات دينية وسدت لهم بمقتضىالتشريعات المصرية تتعلق بمسائل الأحوال الشخصية للمسيحيين من أتباع هذه الطائفة، والثابتأن بطريركية الكنيسة المرقسية تتعلق بمسائل الأحوال الشخصية للمسيحيين من أتباع هذهالطائفة، والثابت أن بطريركية الكنيسة المرقسية، ولئن كان لها إصدار شهادات تتعلق بالشئونالدينية للمنتمين لطائفة الأقباط الأرثوذكس ومن يغير طائفته من إحداها إلى سواها، إلاأنها ليست جهة اختصاص فى اتخاذ

أى إجراء من أى نوعلتغيير ديانة المسلم إلى الديانة المسيحية، كما أنها ليست جهة اختصاص فى إصدار أيةشهادات بحصول هذا التغيير، حيث لم تقرر القوانين أو اللوائح الكنسية أى اختصاص فى هذاالشأن، وعلى ذلك لا يكون المشرع قد حدد جهة مختصة بإصدار وثيقة بتغيير الديانة من الإسلامإلى المسيحية، إذ إنه ولئن كان للبطريركية سلطة الاعتراف الكنسى لمن يمارسون الطقوسالدينية، إلا أنه لا سلطة لها فى تغيير الديانة بإخراج معتنق لعقيدة ما من دينه وفقديانة غير مسئولة عنها، ولو وفقاً لرغبته، وإدخاله فى ديانة أخرى هى مسئولة عنها مالم يوسد لها القانون هذا الاختصاص.

ثامناً:

أن الشهادة الأولى المقدمةمن المدعى بحافظة مستندية بجلسة 4/4/2009 وهى عبارة عن شهادة بعنوان (وثيقة بياناتالمعمد) مقدمة من (الكنيسة المقدسة ـ القدس يؤانيس ) التابعة للمطرانية المقدسة بمدينة(ليميسوس) بقبرص، تضمنت بيانات المدعى واسم ولقب الأشبين (بامبوس خر الأمبوس)، وتاريخالعماد (20/9/2005)، واسم الكاهن المعمد (أنطونيوس بابانيقوليس)، وهى شهادة محرر باللغةاليونانية ومرفق بها ترجمة عرفية باللغة العربية، وهى فى مجملها وعمومها، بعيداً عنما قد يمثله العماد من أثر دينى فى علاقة المعمد بربه، شهادة ساقطة وفاقدة لكل قيمةقانونية فى إحداث أثر تغيير الديانة فى مجال التنظيم القانونى بالمفهوم السالف بيانه

للأسباب التالية:

السبب الأول: لكونهابحسب عنوانها وثيقة عماد، صادرة عن كنيسة فرعية لإحدى المطرانيات الأجنبية.

السبب الثانى: لدلالةإجراء العماد خارج الوطن دون إجرائه بالكنيسة المصرية بما قد يحمله من عدم موافقتهالأخيرة على إتمام ذلك الإجراء بمعرفتها وهو ما يلقى بالكثير من الظلال حول وسيلة إعدادهذه الورقة وأهدافها.

السبب  الثالث: لما تضمنته الوثيقة ذاتها من إقرار بأنها(وثيقة لا يعتد بها) حيث ورد بالبند (1) منها ما نصه: (هذه الوثيقة لا يعتد بها كشهادةعماد حتى تقدم إلى مكاتب المطرانية المقدسة بليميسوس خلال خمسة عشر يوماً لاستخراجشهادة العماد الرسمية التى ستقيد بالسجلات)، وإذا صدرت الورقة بتاريخ 20/9/2005 ومضتالخمسة عشر يوماً المشار إليها بتاريخ 5/10/2005 ولم يستخرج المدعى شهادة العماد الرسميةمن مكاتب المطرانية المذكورة ولم تقيد بسجلاتها ومن ثم تضحى تلك الشهادة والعدم سواء.

تاسعاً:

إن الشهادة المقدمةمن المدعى ضمن حافظة مستنداته بتاريخ 11/4/2009، فهى ورقة مؤرخة 8/4/2009 صادرة عن(مطرانية شبين القناطر وتوابعها للأقباط الأرثوذكس) تضمنت طلباً من المدعى، بناء علىشهادة العماد المنعدمة السالف الإشارة إليها، بقبوله بطائفة الأقباط الأرثوذكس تحولاًمن (طائفة الروم الأرثوذكس)، وقد صدرت عن كاهن يدعى (القمص ميتاس نصر منقريوس) وتضمنت"أنه تأكد من إيمان وصحة معتقد المذكور"، وهى شهادة كسابقتها ساقطة وعديمةالأثر فى مجال تغيير الديانة للأسباب التالية:





السبب الأول: لأن

الكاهن المشار إليهلا يختص بتغيير ديانة أى شخص على أى نحو، ولأنه لا يمثل البطريرك الذى تتبعه جميع الكنائسوالقساوسة العاملين بها وإنما يخضع لإشرافه واعتماده فيما يناط به من اختصاصات قررتهاالقوانين واللوائح والأوامر العليا.

 السبب الثانى:لأن الشهادة لا تتعلق بتغيير ديانة وإنما تتعلق ـ إن كان لها ثمة قيمة قانونية ـ بتغيرالطائفة، حيث البون شاسع بين هذا وذاك، فالديانة تعنى الرسالة الموحى بها من السماءعن طريق

الأنبياء والرسل، بينماالطائفة فهى وحدة اجتماعية داخل الدين والملة الواحدة، وبالتالى لا يعتبر التغيير فىالطائفة تغييراً فى الديانة، ويعد التغيير فى الطائفة وارداً على غير محل طالما لميثبت تغيير الديانة ابتداءً وفقاً لما تقرره القوانين.

السبب الثالث: لأنهمن المقرر أن تغيير الطائفة مثله كتغير الملة لم يتم ولا ينتج أثره بمجرد إبداء

الطلب أو الرغبة فيهلأى من الكهان، وإنما يتعين أن يتم ذلك بالدخول فى الطائفة أو الملة الجديدة بموجبعمل إرادى من جانب الجهة الدينية المختصة التى يرغب الشخص الدخول فى طائفتها أو ملتها،ويكون قبول الانضمام إليه صادراً من رئاستها الدينية المعتمدة (البطريرك) وهو ما لميتم على هذا النحو.

السبب الرابع: لأن الشهادةصدرت من الكاهن اعتماداً على شهادة عماد ليست هى شهادة العماد الرسمية، وفقاً لما هومنصوص بها من أنه (لا يعتد بها كشهادة عماد ما لم تقدم إلى مكاتب المطرانية المقدسةبليميسوس خلال خمسة عشر يوماً لاستخراج شهادة العماد الرسمية التى ستقيد

بالسجلات)، وهو ما لميتقدم به المدعى لا إلى هذه المحكمة ولا إلى الكاهن المذكور.

السبب الخامس: لأن الشهادةلم يوقعها سوى الكاهن المذكور وجاء مكان توقيع كل من صاحب النيافة الأنبا صمؤيل أسقفشبين القناطر خالياً من التوقيع، كما جاء مكان توقيع القمص أومانيوس جمال وكيل مطرانيةشبين القناطر وتوابعها خالياً كذلك من التوقيع، فضلاً عن عدم اعتمادها على

ما تقدم من الرئاسةالدينية المعتمدة. السبب السادس: لأن هذه الشهادة لم تقدم إلى السجل المدنى المختصقبل رفع الدعوى الأولى التى أقيمت فى 4/8/2008 أو قبل رفع الدعوى الثانية التى أقيمتفى 21/2/2009، وإنما قدمت لأول مرة أمام هذه المحكمة بتاريخ 11/4/2009، ومن ثم لا تصلحتلك الشهادة سنداً لإثبات تغيير الديانة على النحو المتطلب قانوناً.



وقد انتهت المحكمة فىضوء ما تقدم إلى أنه: (( ومتى كانت الشهادتان المشار إليهما قد وردتا فاقدتين لكل قيمةقانونية بما لا يجعل لأى منهما ثمة أثر أو قيمة فى إثبات تغيير الديانة وفقاً للتنظيم

القانونى القائم، فإنهوترتيباً على ما تقدم ، يكون قرار الجهة الإدارية برفق الاعتداد بتغيير ديانة المدعىمن الإسلام إلى المسيحية، قد صدر صحيحاً قائماً على سنده من أحكام القانون، لتخلف الشروطالشكلية والإجرائية والضوابط الموضوعية التى استلزمها القانون لإثبات تغيير الديانة،وفقاً لحكم الفقرة الثانية من المادة (47) من قانون الأحوال المدنية المشار إليه، والبندينأولاً 1 وثانياً 1 وثالثاً 3 وثانياً 6 من المادة (30) من اللائحة التنفيذية للقانونذاته. ومن ثم يكون طلب المدعى الحكم بإلغاء القرار المطعون فيه فيما تضمنه من رفض اتخاذإجراءات تغيير خانة الديانة بشهادة الميلاد والرقم القومى للمدعى من مسلم الديانة إلىمسيحى الديانة فاقداً سنده وأساسه من صحيح حكم القانون خليقاً بالرفض".

عاشراً:

وعن طلب تعويض المدعىبمبلغ عشرة ملايين جنيه عما يدعيه من أضرار مادية وأدبية فقد رأت المحكمة: ((أن الثابتمن الوراق أن الطعن على قرار الجبهة الإدارية يرفض اتخاذ إجراءات تغيير خانة الديانةبشهادة الميلاد والرقم القومى للمدعى من مسلم الديانة إلى مسيحى الديانة وخانة الاسممن ماهر أحمد المعتصم بالله إلى بيتر إثناسيوس قد انتهى إلى سلامة ومشروعية القرارالمطعون فيه والقضاء يرفض المدعوين، ومن ثم لا وجه لنسبة أى خطأ إلى الإدارة يمكن أنيترتب عليه ثمة ضرر، وبالتالى تنهار المسئولية الموجبة للتعويض، دون حاجة لبحث ركنىالضرر وعلاقة السببية الأمر الذى يضحى معه طلب التعويض غير قائم على سند من صحيح حكمالقانون خليقاً بالرفض)).

الحادي عشر: إن المحكمةقد أكدت، وهى تعلى قيمتى الحق والقانون، على أن حرية العقيدة لها قدرها من السمو والرفعةبما لا يجوز معه أن تكون محلاً للتلاعب، أو سعياً لتحقيق مآرب دنيا، أو إذكاء لصراعبين الحضارات، أو انتصاراً لديانة على أخرى، أو ضرباً للجذور الراسخة للوحدة الوطنيةللبلاد، أو اتجاهاً لإحداث ما سمى "الفوضى الخلاقة" بإحداث فوضى طائفية هدامة،فوحدة عنصرى الأمة المصرية، فرضتها الأديان السماوية وقدستها العاطفة الوطنية وخلدتهاالمصلحة القومية، وتمثلت فى هذا الوطن المصرى البديع الذى اتسع تاريخياً وإنسانياًليحتضن على أرضه وفى أعماقه دينين تجاورا لقرون عديدة، وأسهما معاً فى صياغة هويتهالحضارية الفردية وفى إثراء تراثه الإنسانى العريق، هذا الوطن هو موضوع السعادة المشتركةلكل أبنائه، ينميه ويستمتع بفصائله كل من شارك مخلصاً فى رفعته وكل من أسهم مبدعاًبفكرة وعرقه ونضاله فى تقدمه، وطعن صيغت ملامحه السياسية والثقافية والحضارية فى العصرالحديث، على أيدى كوكبة من البنائين العظام صانعى جسور التواصل الإنسانى الخلاق بينالعقيدة والوطن، وبين العقل والوجدان، وبين المحلى والعالمى، وبين ما هو مطلق ومقدس،وبين أن يفقدوا بوصلة الانتماء الصحيح إلى الوجدان المشترك لهذا الوطن العظيم، فى سماحةترفض الإقصاء وتنبذ الفرقة، وتحترم النوع وتدين التعصب المقيت.

الثاني عشر: إن المحكمةقد تكشف لها وجود قصور تشريعى، يقصر عن تحقيق الحماية الفعالة لحرية العقيدة، ومواجهةالتلاعب بالأديان، لذلك فقد أهابت بالمشرع أن ينهض إلى تحمل التزاماته التشريعية فىضوء أن تغيير الدين قد تصاحبه الكثير من الضغوط والإغراءات الداخلية والخارجية، كماقد تصاحبه ظروف نفسية واجتماعية يمر بها طالب التغيير، كما قد ينطوى على التلاعب بالأديان،لذلك فقد أهابت بالمشرع أن ينهض إلى تحمل التزاماته التشريعية فى ضوء أن تغيير الدينقد تصاحبه الكثير من الضغوط والإغراءات الداخلية والخارجية، كما قد تصاحبه ظروف نفسيةواجتماعية يمر بها طالب التغيير، كما قد ينطوى على التلاعب بالأديان تحقيق أغراض دنيويةدنيا، فاختلاف العقائد حقيقة إنسانية، فضلاً عن كونها مشيئة إلهية، فإن من يعمل علىتصادمها كأديان أو ملل فالأديان لا يجوز أن تكون ألعوبة للعابثين، كما أن القضاء لايجوز أن يكون ساحة للمعتصمين، وحلبة لمشيعى الفتن ما ظهر منهم وما بطن، مما يستوجبأن يكون محط اهتمام المشرع، فالحاجة ماسة إلى تشريع يحمى الأديان من الازدراء أو السخريةليكون أساساً لحرية العقيدة وحرية الانتقال من دين إلى دين بمراعاة عدم التعارض معمقتضيات النظام العام،

ويبين الجهة القانونيةالتى يتم فيها إشهار الدين الجديد وشروط هذا الانتقال من ناحية السن والحالة العقليةواتحاد الأبوين فى الدين أو اختلافهما، وما إذا كانت هناك ضغوط تمثل الإكراه أو إغراءاتتمثل الزيف، على أن تقرر عقوبة تحول دون هذا العبث، وأن تشدد العقوبة على من كان يسعى

إلى الاستقواء بالأجنبىأو الحصول على منفعة من مال أو عمل أو زواج أو طلاق أو موارث عن طريق الاتجار أو التلاعببالأديان، وأن تراعى ظروف من إصابتهم الحيرة من اختلاف الأبوين فى الدين أن تكون العقوبةفى كل حالة من الأحوال المتقدمة منفصلة عن الحق فى تغيير الدين، وألا تقع بسبب عودتهلدينه الأول، بل على دخوله عابثاً مستهتراً فى دين غير مؤمن به، وذلك درءاً لفتنة لاتفتأ أن تطل برأسها علينا من حين إلى حين.

فبناء عليه

 أولاً: برفضالدفع بعدم اختصاص المحكمة ولائياً بنظر الدعويين، وباختصاصها.

ثانياً:

بقبول تدخل كل من الأساتذةسعيد فايز وسمير خلف وهويدا العمرة وأشرف إدوارد كيرلس خصوماً متدخلين انضمامياً للمدعى،وقبول تدخل كل من الأساتذة عبد المجيد العنانى وأحمد ضياء الدين مصطفى وحامد صديق سيدمكى ومنصور غيضان عبدالغفار ومحمود محمد شعبان وحسن محمد حسن وسعيد محمد عبد الله سليمانوعبد الله عبد العليم عطية عبد الله الجندى والمشير أحمد على مكى خصماً متدخلين انضمامياًإلى الجهة الإدارية.

ثالثاً: بعدم قبول

الدعوى بالنسبة لكلمن رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية ورئيس مجلس الوزراء ورئيس المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسانلرفعها على غير ذى صفة.

رابعاً:

برفض الدفع بعدم قبولالدعويين لرفعهما من غير ذى صفة أو مصلحة.

خامساً:

برفض الدفع بوقف الدعوىتعليقاً لحين الفصل فى الدعوى الدستورية المتعلقة بمدى دستورية الفقرة الثانية من المادة47 من القانون رقم 143 لسنة 1994 بشأن الأحوال المدنية.

سادساً: برفض الدفعبعدم قبول الدعوى لانتفاء القرار الإدارى، وبقبولها.

سابعاً:

بالنسبة لطلب وقف تنفيذوإلغاء قرار الجهة الإدارية برفض اتخاذ إجراءات تغيير خانة الديانة بشهادة الميلادوالرقم القومى للمدعى من مسلم الديانة إلى مسيحى الديانة وخانة الاسم من ماهر أحمدالمعتصم بالله إلى بيتر أثناسيوس بقبول الدعوى شكلاً، ورفضها موضوعاً وألزمت المدعىمصروفات هذا الطلب.



ثامناً: بالنسبة لطلبالتعويض، بقبوله شكلاً، ورفضه موضوعاً، وألزمت المدعى مصروفاته.

وارجو المساعده سريعا للاهميه

----------


## مركز تدريب جلف

الله يعطيك العافية على الموضوع رااااااااااائع

----------


## رنيم حمدي

الموضوع رااااااااااائع

----------

